# Is that a GSD in 'Gladiator'?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Couldnt find a pic, it shows his face around the 20 sec mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Cj2lUAHnE&feature=related


almost looks like a GSD-australian cattle dog cross (I thought his legs looked short in addition to the coloring)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Might be, to me it looks like it's ancient and gray in the face, so can't tell - that's a pretty short clip.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes working line GSD that came from the UK. Dogs in Batman also supplied from the UK.


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

UGH that has bothered me ever since Gladiator came out. Anyone else have a pet peeve about inappropriate dog breed placement in period pieces lol


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

His name was Jack, and he was Sch.II whent the film was made.

He trained at SouthValley in Surrey, his details are at the very bottom of the page on this link.

http://www.southvalleysportsdog.co.uk/dogs.html

Mark


----------



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

Supposedly they had a scene of the dog being killed in battle but the director decided to cut it, thought it was to much.


----------



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

Irish wolfhound, same dog was used in a few films around that time.
and yes very inaccurate but thats the norm for Hollywood. Roman Molossus were used in the Roman War, per history books and paintings


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Jenna Lea said:


> UGH that has bothered me ever since Gladiator came out. Anyone else have a pet peeve about inappropriate dog breed placement in period pieces lol


 
LOL! exactly what I was thinking... go throw a Neo or something in that


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do any of you think that any of those guy back then would have a single problem killing a dog like that in a second ? 

Crispy tasty dog meat.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

If you watch 'Roots' carefully there's a GSD wandering around in the bushes.

By the way I have met the dog in Gladiator, pretty nice lad.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> If you watch 'Roots' carefully there's a GSD wandering around in the bushes.
> 
> By the way I have met the dog in Gladiator, pretty nice lad.


Is that 'Roots' as in Kunte Kinte Roots ?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

There was an episode of Gunsmoke with a Rottweiler in it.


----------



## Joo-Ryong Kim (Oct 8, 2010)

The whole movie was just a mess of historical inaccuracies, the dog was just minute in comparison. How bad is it when you hire historians to advise the production, only to have them run off saying they don't want to be mentioned in the credits.  "Pfft! Screw historical facts, I need more twists and plots!"



Jenna Lea said:


> UGH that has bothered me ever since Gladiator came out. Anyone else have a pet peeve about inappropriate dog breed placement in period pieces lol


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Sometimes recognizing the breed can be confusing.
In the horror movie "Blood Creek" (with Dominic Purcell) there also are a few dog attacks.
The dog is Budika, an A'Tim granddaughter. For that movie she had been painted black, black dogs look scary, so it's very hard to tell that she is a malinois.
I know the dog well and even for me it was hard to recognize her.


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't remember the name of this one horror movie where the bad guy has a workingline GSD. Lol I was so excited, because most of the time they use showline GSDs for movies. I guess because my dog isn't black and tan he must be a wolf cross. :roll:


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Joo-Ryong Kim said:


> The whole movie was just a mess of historical inaccuracies, the dog was just minute in comparison. How bad is it when you hire historians to advise the production, only to have them run off saying they don't want to be mentioned in the credits.  "Pfft! Screw historical facts, I need more twists and plots!"


Yeah, the difference is I know a little bit about dogs, not so much about ancient Rome hahahaha


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

> Is that 'Roots' as in Kunte Kinte Roots ?


Yep! In the scene where they're teaching 'little' george to be an overseer - there's a shep in the background.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> Yep! In the scene where they're teaching 'little' george to be an overseer - there's a shep in the background.


Fabulous!!! That'll be Chicken George ?? You must have one hell of a memory, that series was on in the late seventies, early eighties...great programme! I can't remember seeing the dog :-D.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Nah 'little' george - the white guy.

Watched it a few weeks ago and noticed the dog - couldn't believe my eyes.


----------

